# #TshirtTuesday: Culture of Honor



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello there!

It's Printsome again, and today we bring you a new episode of our #TshirtTuesday series, this time you'll discover a true honourable brand!

*CULTURE OF HONOR*, an american clothing brand that goes beyond just the garments and designs. It represents a culture, an idea. If you are one of those who wears stuff because of what it represents, not just because it looks cool, then this could be your brand. 

Get to know more about Culture of Honor reading the interview we have done to John, the founder! --> *http://printso.me/CoHTT*


















Enjoy!

By the way, if you own a t-shirt brand and want to promote it for free check out our #TshirtTuesday
More info here --> http://printso.me/TTFeature 

Have an awesome day


----------

